# OAA Target Champs



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

So how about a report and pics???


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

GRAND CHAMPS

R Madahbee-3776-SMC
Lana Perry-4523-SFC
Rob Wardlaw-3515-SMR
Rae Savage-3424-SFR
Erich Eppert-2561-MMBb
Roger Dainard-4542-MMC
Eero Laakso-2406-MMTrad
Sergei volzhanin-3136-MMR
Tim Watts-4714-Open
AAron Lucas-SMC
Some big upsets in the recurve fight and Rob came out on top
Stash we missed you at the shoot
TW a couple of PB's
Crispin broke a couple of records
A good time was had by ALL and a big ATTA BOY to Algoma R&G for the hard work and great day


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

65 archers

I think Perkins was high score 1368 and 897

Tim was high in open 1364 and 894

Fiona was high 1370 and 879

Alana won recurve

Crispin was high with 1341 (320 90m) not sure of the 900 score


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

thx Sean, Andy, Stan,
any results up yet?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Results*

Unfortunately, it might be a few more days before the results are up as Lana was the only one from her club running the tournament, and she went to Italy for the FITA World 3D Champs this past monday, so I don't think she'll get the results to Adam until she gets back.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Results have been up for a couple of days on the OAA sit. look under Tournament/Results. Ken

FIFI, what happened to Sean?? Did he say "I no pie no shoot I" ???


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

you betcha no pie no Sean,stayed home and sulked


----------

